# Puppy Biting my wrists and arms!



## aussiero (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello Everyone! I have an almost 15 week old Australian Shepherd! He is the sweetest and loves to cuddle! The only thing is he loves to bite on my wrists and arms. He does not do this to new people. He only does this to his main care takers (my sister and I.) I would love to learn how to correctly train him, and that biting is a no no. I have tried the stern "no," and the gentle nose bopping.. but none of them work. This will only egg him on (he thinks I'm trying to play with him.) He loves to come and sit in my lap, but will always bite my wrist and arms that are in front of him. I also tried to distract him with toys or a bully stick - this will catch his attention for maybe 2-5 min but will soon go back to my wrist/arm. Please help! I want to learn and make things right! I would also love to just relax with my pup on my lap, without having his razor sharp teeth on my skin. Please help!

Additional notes:
I don't know if he's biting since he is teething.. (he currently lost his front bottom and top teeth, the incisors, so maybe that is a factor) although he was doing this before he lost them. I also try to reward good behavior- when he listens to commands, whenever he licks, etc. to show that I like what he did.


----------



## Concerned (Sep 21, 2016)

Had the same issues with my pup back then. It always happens during play.

The biting stopped when she bit, ripped skin, made my finger bleed, did a loud and legitimate "Ouch", went went away with her stuck in the room so I can wash my wound, and finally went back after a few seconds. The biting stopped then and there.

I'm not saying to make your pup hurt you. A simple and loud ouch and going away for a few seconds will suffice.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

It's very normal for young puppies (and even older puppies) to be mouthy. They simply don't understand what is okay to bite, and what is not. They don't understand that they can't bite people like they bite other dogs (like their litter) during play. Be prepared to deal with this for some time! It's a normal part of puppy ownership.

Always have appropriate chews and toys available for your pup. When you are playing with puppy and he bites you, replace your limb with a toy and praise him of using it. If he continues to bite you, get up and walk away. Leave him for a minute or so, then resume. Keeps biting, leave for a bit longer. Puppy will learn that teeth on human flesh=playtime ends. This does not happen overnight! It takes a long time!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It is also due to teething. But, he shouldn't use you as a chewtoy. Try Lillith's suggestion, and look up the term, 'bite inhibition' for more details. If it isn't improving a little within about a week, post again for more suggestions & details.


----------

